# Steel trollin'



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I like to flatline troll out of a small boat on Erie and wanted to start targeting steelhead. I know it may be early still, but I would like to run some lures that might get a steelhead to bite. I usually run reef runners and hot n tots. It seems like these two lures catch a variety of species, but I'd just like to hear what some of you guys troll for steel. What kind of lures would you recommend? Any favorite colors? Are spoons more productive than cranks?

I know steelhead will cruise the shoreline at dawn, but what depths would you recommend trolling? I usually don't go too far out, but I can do 10-35fow no problem. 

I've been targeting walleye and smallies and I get in the habit of getting my baits tight to the bottom. Is this where I should be in the water collumn to target steel....or would a middle of the road approach be more suited for chrome. 

Feel free to PM if you don't want to post. 

I just don't have any experience with steelhead trolling and would like to feel like I'm "in the ballpark" when I'm giviing it a shot. Anything you guys can share would be a huge help. Thanks!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Little Cleos.......


----------



## jpsteel42 (Jan 5, 2010)

ive been doing it since i could remember, any rapala or little cleo will do the trick


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I troll the mouths and around the mouths of the rocky and vermillion with success, size 10 and 12 husky jerks and rree runner ipsticks, little rippers and bombers 15a all work very well. (I favor huskys and bombers) I run them 40-60 back which puts them 4-5 down. Golds and blues seem to work very well. I've also flatlined cleo's with some success as well. Sometimes they want it fast as well upwards of over 2.0mph once mid to late november rolls around slower around 1.0-1.5 works. Once the fish are in the river they change but when they are still in the lake you can give them a little more speed to cover water. I fish less than 20 ft of water and try and stick as close as I can to the mouth and fish breaks and points where there is current.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. It gives me some ideas to get started. 

I might try some quick fish lures in the mix too......I know they work on the west coast, we'll see how these lake run fish feel about them.


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

i have been catching them well up until last week 25 miles out of avon we have been getting alot on big pro kings and stinger spoons most silver backs but some that have been working are confusion watermelon some home made spoons that are light blue with purple dots hope this helps


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

flyphisherman said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. It gives me some ideas to get started.
> 
> I might try some quick fish lures in the mix too......I know they work on the west coast, we'll see how these lake run fish feel about them.


They work we have caught fish on them, we run them with a pencil weight bottom bouncing them off boat rods just like they do on the west coast


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Where do you guys buy quick fish I heard about them but can't find them

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

fredg53 said:


> Where do you guys buy quick fish I heard about them but can't find them
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Rodmakers Shop has a great selection of flat fish, kwikfish all sizes and colors.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

The pencil lead is a great idea. I forgot all about that stuff. I have a roll of it, I take everywhere and never use it. 

Someone showed me a technique they use on the Columbia river where they anchor off towards the side (not too far from the bank) and basically drop shot a kwik fish with a cannon ball (a three way swivel is involved). The weight is tied on with a lighter line. The idea is to get the weight snagged up on the bottom and just wait for hungry fish to come along. The current in an outgoing tide works the lure and entices the strike. When the fish hits, the lighter line with the weight breaks free and you're hooked up.  

Good stuff guys....great ideas.....and good suggestions


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I've done well trolling around the mouth of the Grand with Rapala F05 & F07. Firetiger has been my best producer. The fish I catch are in the top 5 foot of the water column.


----------

